# Made Me Cry



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

I know this isnt about hedgehogs but since most of you are animal lovers i thought i would share it. I know its long but its worth the read.


HOW COULD YOU? by Jim Willis, 2001

A man in Grand Rapids, Michigan incredibly took out a $7000 full page ad in the paper to present the following essay to the people of his community.

When I was a puppy, I entertained you with my antics and made you laugh. You called me your child, and despite a number of chewed shoes and a couple of murdered throw pillows, I became your best friend. Whenever I was "bad," you'd shake your finger at me and ask "How could you?" -- but then you'd relent and roll me over for a belly rub.

My housebreaking took a little longer than expected, because you were terribly busy, but we worked on that together. I remember those nights of nuzzling you in bed and listening to your confidences and secret dreams, and I believed that life could not be any more perfect.

We went for long walks and runs in the park, car rides, stops for ice-cream (I only got the cone because "ice cream is bad for dogs" you said), and I took long naps in the sun waiting for you to come home at the end of the day. Gradually, you began spending more time at work and on your career, and more time searching for a human mate. I waited for you patiently, comforted you through heartbreaks and disappointments, never chided you about bad decisions, and romped with glee at your homecomings, and when you fell in love.

She, now your wife, is not a "dog person" -- still I welcomed her into our home, tried to show her affection, and obeyed her. I was happy because you were happy. Then the human babies came along and I shared your excitement. I was fascinated by their pinkness, how they smelled, and I wanted to mother them, too. Only she and you worried that I might hurt them, and I spent most of my time banished to another room, or to a dog crate.

Oh, how I wanted to love them, but I became a "prisoner of love." As they began to grow, I became their friend. They clung to my fur and pulled themselves up on wobbly legs, poked fingers in my eyes, investigated my ears, and gave me kisses on my nose. I loved everything about them and their touch -- because your touch was now so infrequent -- and I would've defended them with my life if need be. I would sneak into their beds and listen to their worries and secret dreams, and together we waited for the sound of your car in the driveway.

There had been a time, when others asked you if you had a dog, that you produced a photo of me from your wallet and told them stories about me. These past few years, you just answered "yes" and changed the subject.

I had gone from being "your dog" to "just a dog," and you resented every expenditure on my behalf. Now, you have a new career opportunity in another city, and you and they will be moving to an apartment that does not allow pets. You've made the right decision for your "family," but there was a time when I was your only family. I was excited about the car ride until we arrived at the animal shelter. It smelled of dogs and cats, of fear, of hopelessness. You filled out the paperwork and said "I know you will find a good home for her."

They shrugged and gave you a pained look. They understand the realities facing a middle-aged dog, even one with "papers." You had to pry your son's fingers loose from my collar as he screamed "No, Daddy! Please don't let them take my dog!" And I worried for him, and what lessons you had just taught him about friendship and loyalty, about love and responsibility, and about respect for all life.

You gave me a good-bye pat on the head, avoided my eyes, and politely refused to take my collar and leash with you. You had a deadline to meet and now I have one, too. After you left, the two nice ladies said you probably knew about your upcoming move months ago and made no attempt to find me another good home. They shook their heads and asked "How could you?"

They are as attentive to us here in the shelter as their busy schedules allow. They feed us, of course, but I lost my appetite days ago. At first, whenever anyone passed my pen, I rushed to the front, hoping it was you that you had changed your mind -- that this was all a bad dream... or I hoped it would at least be someone who cared, anyone who might save me.

When I realized I could not compete with the frolicking for attention of happy puppies, oblivious to their own fate, I retreated to a far corner and waited. I heard her footsteps as she came for me at the end of the day, and I padded along the aisle after her to a separate room. A blissfully quiet room. She placed me on the table and rubbed my ears, and told me not to worry. My heart pounded in anticipation of what was to come, but there was also a sense of relief. The prisoner of love had run out of days.

As is my nature, I was more concerned about her. The burden which she bears weighs heavily on her, and I know that, the same way I knew your every mood. She gently placed a tourniquet around my foreleg as a tear ran down her cheek. I licked her hand in the same way I used to comfort you so many years ago. She expertly slid the hypodermic needle into my vein. As I felt the sting and the cool liquid coursing through my body, I lay down sleepily, looked into her kind eyes and murmured "How could you?"

Perhaps because she understood my dog speak, she said "I'm so sorry." She hugged me, and hurriedly explained it was her job to make sure I went to a better place, where I wouldn't be ignored or abused or abandoned, or have to fend for myself -- a place of love and light so very different from this earthly place. And with my last bit of energy, I tried to convey to her with a thump of my tail that my "How could you?" was not directed at her.It was directed at you, My Beloved Master, I was thinking of you. I will think of you and wait for you forever. May everyone in your life continue to show you so much loyalty.


Feel free to copy this and add wherever you choose. However it is against copyright rules to pass it on as your publication. The attached note below must at all times be attached along with the story.

A Note from the Author:

If "How Could You?" brought tears to your eyes as you read it, as it did to mine as I wrote it, it is because it is the composite story of the millions of formerly "owned" pets who die each year in American & Canadian animal shelters.

Anyone is welcome to distribute the essay for a noncommercial purpose, as long as it is properly attributed with the copyright notice.

Please use it to help educate, on your websites, in newsletters, on animal shelter and vet office bulletin boards. Tell the public that the decision to add a pet to the family is an important one for life, that animals deserve our love and sensible care, that finding another appropriate home for your animal is your responsibility and any local humane society or animal welfare league can offer you good advice, and that all life is precious.

Please do your part to stop the killing, and encourage all spay & neuter campaigns in order to prevent unwanted animals. -Jim Willis


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Amanda, I can't stop crying!! Do something! Tell me a joke or send me a funny picture please  

I have a dog that is now almost 12 years old. Three years ago I moved from Brazil (where I grew up and where she is right now) to US and my little girl couldn't come with me, so she stayed there with my mom. Of course I always think about her but today she's been in my mind more than usual. This post made me miss her even more.  

Anyway, it was a very beautiful piece. I'll email it to some friends. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

its really sad isnt it  made me cry so much i always feel bad for any dogs in shelters for adoption i always wonder whats going to happen to them  it got to me because i just had to let someone watch my dog for a few months because im living in a house that doesnt allow dogs and i miss him so much!! of course i know that he is in good care and eventually i will be getting him back but i can just imagine how he felt when i had to let him go 

heres are Christmas picture when he was just a puppy
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8 ... 1300629420


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG he's so cute, I just want to hug him forever!!  

I'm sure he'll be so happy when you get him back!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i hope so! I hope that i can get him back soon too hes very missed


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

One of our dachshunds, DJ, came to us as an adoption because he was bought as a puppy, raised, and then ditched when the owner had kids. DJ was already a senior citizen by that time, but I guess that doesn't matter much to some people. Anyway, now he's ours


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

the funny thing with me is that i would rather have animals then kids lol my animals are loved like children


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

this had me in tears. we got my dog seb last year from the dogs trust who never put a healthy dog down. they had rescued him from the rspca who had found him wondering the streets, they were going to put him to sleep because he was old and had arthritis. We have had him about 18 months and he is a pleasure to have around he is on quite a few pills for his joints but is happy and loving there is life in the old dog yet!
my sebastain:


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

He looks like he is very happy with you


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

pammie said:


> this had me in tears. we got my dog seb last year from the dogs trust who never put a healthy dog down. they had rescued him from the rspca who had found him wondering the streets, they were going to put him to sleep because he was old and had arthritis. We have had him about 18 months and he is a pleasure to have around he is on quite a few pills for his joints but is happy and loving there is life in the old dog yet!
> my sebastain:


He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

This made me cry 

I can't stand the thought of things like that, it's just so terrible and sad...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So heart-braking! I really feel that part of our purpose on this planet is to take care of it & all that is on it. To be shepherds & ambassadors. It breaks my heart when animals aren't cared for or are mistreated.


----------



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

This made me cry soo much.
I have a lovely dog named Fenway who is only 4 years old and we just found out she has stage 3 cancer which is terminal and she only has 6 months to a year left.
I just can't picture my life without that dog and don't know what I'm gonna do without her!
This just hit that certain place in my heart that reminds me that life is just so precious and you can never take for granted the ones you love even your animals.

And I would greatly appreciate your prayers to my baby Fenway!

Thanks!
This was such a sad story.


----------

